

Kissa.be is open source tinyurl clone - meddah
http://code.google.com/p/kissabe/

======
chmike
It's great you provide it as open source so people can install their own
server for their own references.

Tinyurl leaves room for enhancement. I use tinyurl when I have to copy a long
URL into a mail to avoid that it is wrapped and made inoperable.

Unfortunately tinyurl provides the url in bold. So when I copy/past it with
thunderbird, it is copied as bold. This is not what I want. When I send the
mail, it is often converted to text and bold is converted to '*' enclosing the
url. It's ugly, useless and requires additional actions to get right.

If you could provide references in normal text and different wrappers like
[<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=280010>] or
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=280010>)or
{<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=280010>} people would save time by
picking the format they prefer.

If you could add the format specifications as url arguments, people could save
the appropriate url so they get the desired format.

It is a good job.

~~~
meddah
I want to create without advertisements and better web applications. Thanks
for message of greetings :)

------
blasdel
The world does not need yet another shitty PHP tinyurl clone.

Kill yourself.

~~~
meddah
I know, I tried to do mini apps with text shorted feature for big apps. I
don't kill myself :D

Thanks

